# New to selling clothes online



## TwentyFourSeven (Mar 9, 2007)

I am starting a Clothing Brand that will be pushed by T-Shirts and I am currently designing my website. I would greatly appreciate any need to know info regarding E-Commerce. For example what is the "real" difference between a website and a storefront? Thank you in advance for any insight you may provide.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 26, 2006)

Hello Mark,

Good luck on your venture.

I would think that one difference, depending on how you are doing your shirts, would be the inventory. We do ours by order so we don't have shirts sitting that might not be selling that well. I noticed that alot of the t shirt sites online say that they will ship out in 2 or more weeks, I think it is so they can do just one run on that design. I believe in having my customers orders out and in the mail within 2 days. So I guess it would depend on how you are setting things up. Hope this helps


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> For example what is the "real" difference between a website and a storefront?


A storefront can also be a website, so it depends on where you read it and how it was used.

A storefront usually means that people can actually place orders online for your products.



> I would greatly appreciate any need to know info regarding E-Commerce.


Feel free to post any specific questions you may have and we can help you out.

For research, you can check out the following threads about ecommerce and shopping carts.

This is also a good starter thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t1849.html


----------



## TwentyFourSeven (Mar 9, 2007)

Rodney said:


> A storefront can also be a website, so it depends on where you read it and how it was used.
> 
> A storefront usually means that people can actually place orders online for your products.
> 
> ...


Thank's Rodney you have provided me with a wealth of information!!! 

I want a Storefront that is a website. I want people to visit the site and be able to place orders too.


----------



## TwentyFourSeven (Mar 9, 2007)

Mystic, I want to employ both of the strategies you mentioned. My shipping time will depend on what they want and how they want it, but I definately want to deliver the product in the fastest and most cost effective way.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 26, 2006)

Mark,

Just wanted to let you know about a usefull tool that I found at usps.com, we use it quiet a bit to determine the best way to send out packages out. It's called Shipping Assistant 3.0 and it has been a wonderful tool for us as small business owners. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Mystic said:


> Mark,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know about a usefull tool that I found at usps.com, we use it quiet a bit to determine the best way to send out packages out. It's called Shipping Assistant 3.0 and it has been a wonderful tool for us as small business owners.
> Hope this helps.


I also like the quick cost quoter on the homepage of iship.com for checking different carriers.


----------

